# UFC on Fox Dos Anjos vs Cerrone Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Lightweight Title Bout: 155 pounds*

*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Lightweight Championship Title*

*Date*: December 19, 2015 
*Venue*: Amway Center 
*City*: Orlando, Florida 


*Main Card (Fox)*

Rafael dos Anjos (c) vs. Donald Cerrone 
Junior dos Santos vs. Alistair Overeem 
Michael Johnson vs. Nate Diaz 
Randa Markos vs. Karolina Kowalkiewicz​


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I have Cowboy via being much improved since their previous fight, and RDA not being on whatever jesus juice he was on.

JDS via one punch k.o power over glass chin Reem.

MJ via Nate sucking monkey balls, overrated trash talker.

Randa Markos vs. Karolina Kowalkiewicz << no idea who these guys are.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a £10 accumulator on

Miles Jury, Points
RDA-Cerrone to go to distance
JDS KO 
CB Dollaway KO


£253 if i win. 

Also have a straight £40 bet on CB Dollaway stopping Marquardt. 17/10 odds are shockingly good.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

it would be fun to watch Nate welcome goober to LW. 
Imagine getting inside that head.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

*Rafael dos Anjos *vs. Donald Cerrone 

This is one of those cards where Im rooting for the guys I think will lose. I like Cerrone, I want him to win but damn how many times has that been the case.. a lot. 

RDA by ko in the third. 

Junior dos Santos vs. *Alistair Overeem *

This might be a pick of controversy but who's taken more damage than Overeem? Oh yeah JDS and I cant help but feel its going to start to show. Here's to hoping Im wrong and he's not a punch drunk mess!

Michael Johnson vs. *Nate Diaz* 

Im picking Nate but Johnson has some tools here if he can just use the Condit strategy. I think this fight gets real boring and Johnson might be able to eek out a decision.

Randa Markos vs. *Karolina Kowalkiewicz
*
Ill take Kowalkiewicz because she's tough, well rounded, I think she can win anyplace the fight goes.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Junior dos Santos vs. *Alistair Overeem *
> 
> This might be a pick of controversy but who's taken more damage than Overeem? Oh yeah JDS and I cant help but feel its going to start to show. Here's to hoping Im wrong and he's not a punch drunk mess!



Maybe, but Overeem will have to fight the perfect fight for 100% of the time he is in there with JDS, which most likely means going to decision so 15 full mins of fighting the perfect fight, never losing concentration or getting overeager. 

JDS has to fight the perfect fight for about 5 seconds to finish Overeem.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Maybe, put Overeem will have to fight the perfect fight for 100% of the time he is in there with JDS, which most likely means going to decision so 15 full mins of fighting the perfect fight, never losing concentration or getting overeager.
> 
> JDS has to fight the perfect fight for about 5 seconds to finish Overeem.


I expect Reem to attempt to take JDS down and pound him out or sub him.

That or get dropped like a sack of potato's..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I expect Reem to attempt to take JDS down and pound him out or sub him.
> 
> That or get dropped like a sack of potato's..


That seems really doubtful... Overeem is not the greatest takedown artist and JDS has real good takedown defense and get up ability. Even against Cain, the takedowns were not coming easy, and JDS stood back up every time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Really pulling for Cerrone here.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MK. said:


> I have Cowboy via being much improved since their previous fight, and RDA not being on whatever jesus juice he was on.
> 
> JDS via one punch k.o power over glass chin Reem.
> 
> ...


Pulling for Cerrone because I do not want to watch another RDA fight of consequence.

JDS unless he lost his chin after all the wars he's had over the years to make Overeem look very silly.

Michael Johnson vs Nate Diaz is interesting because both guys tend to take fights off, I'm hoping for another tantrum from Diaz.

Randa Markos vs. Karolina Kowalkiewicz is a very strange fight to book over Oliveira/Jury, Dollaway/Marqaurdt, Lentz/Castillo. Markos is a Canadian Iranian so Karolina is getting one of the divisions top wrestlers. Then again Karolina is a polish kickboxer so she could debut a nasty KO finish for Randa. It should be a good fight


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Overeem has much more tools than JDS, he just lacks the defence to make up for his chin. It's a shame because he's the most complete HW otherwise.

Got a €1 big accum on. RDA, JDS, Johnson, Markos, Jury, CB, Kaufman, Samman, Lentz, Alers, Usman, Hassan, Henrique. €274.68 returns.

Got another €1 on CB/Nate and Johnson/Diaz going to decision, and Markos and Kaufman winning on points. €21.43 return.

Last €1 is on Edwards/Usman, Miller/Alers, Lentz/Castillo, Kaufman/Valentina, Markos/Karolina and RDA/Cerrone going over 2 and a half, with CB/Nate and JDS/Overeem going over 1 and a half.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Maybe, but Overeem will have to fight the perfect fight for 100% of the time he is in there with JDS, which most likely means going to decision so 15 full mins of fighting the perfect fight, never losing concentration or getting overeager.
> 
> JDS has to fight the perfect fight for about 5 seconds to finish Overeem.


I think it's about whether Overeem can walk him down and get to the clinch and avoid Dos Santos' straight slip through his double guard in the process.

Overeem is at Jackson-Winkeljohn's now, maybe in the meantime they were somewhat successful of getting some of the stupidity out of Overeem.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I think it's about whether Overeem can walk him down and get to the clinch and avoid Dos Santos' straight slip through his double guard in the process.
> 
> Overeem is at Jackson-Winkeljohn's now, maybe in the meantime they were somewhat successful of getting some of the stupidity out of Overeem.


I feel like a dick when i keep telling people i think there is no chance of this happening. I get where you are coming from too, Overeem is the best clinch fighter at HW (maybe in the entire organization) while JDS has shown a weakness to the clinch in... well, all of his last 4 fights. 

But he did land some really good elbows and shot punches with his back against the cage in all of them, hurting both Cain and Miocic while backed up, if he lands even a soft looking shot against Overeem, he takes him out. 

I really see Overeem's best chance to win here is by standing on the outside, kicking at the legs, throwing the odd jab. Giving the JDS, nothing to counter and never presenting him a static target to find a path for that uppercut.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Got a €1 big accum on. RDA, JDS, Johnson, Markos, Jury, CB, Kaufman, Samman, Lentz, Alers, Usman, Hassan, Henrique. €274.68 returns.
> 
> Got another €1 on CB/Nate and Johnson/Diaz going to decision, and Markos and Kaufman winning on points. €21.43 return.
> 
> Last €1 is on Edwards/Usman, Miller/Alers, Lentz/Castillo, Kaufman/Valentina, Markos/Karolina and RDA/Cerrone going over 2 and a half, with CB/Nate and JDS/Overeem going over 1 and a half.


Usman, Hassan, Kaufman and Markos are the most likely to fall through.

Leon Edwards is training out of AKA. If DC did a good enough job fixing his wrestling, Kamaru might not be able to get him down.

I like Hayder Hassan. On the ultimate fighter, he fought something like 3 times in 4 weeks. After the show he didn't have much time to rest before he was in another training camp for the finale. All that activity might have worn on him. 

Its been said during the weigh ins Valentina Shevchenko has wins over Joanna Jedrzejczyk in muay thai. Shevchenko could have a decent chance of pulling the upset. Looks like Shevchenko is focusing mainly on her wrestling/grappling and not training her stand up at all.

Karolina Kowalkiewicz is also from poland and it looks like she works with some of the same coaches as Joanna Jedrzejczyk. Kowalkiewicz has wins over Mizuki Inoue, Kalindra Faria and some decent competition.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Trix said:


> Usman, Hassan, Kaufman and Markos are the most likely to fall through.
> 
> Leon Edwards is training out of AKA. If DC did a good enough job fixing his wrestling, Kamaru might not be able to get him down.
> 
> ...


I give Usman a decent chance of lay and praying Edwards. Hassan is a big chance I agree. I actually would prefer Vincente to win because he's a great fighter with tonnes of potential. I have a feeling the early aggression from Hassan will let him just about take the first two rounds though. He'll be tired BAD and I dont think any way he wins the last round. Luque also could well have improved like fk.

The womans fights? Fk knows. Just threw down on the favourites.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Another brawl to the curriculum of this Diaz moron. Jeez... you can get the fighter away from the ghetto into the best MMA promotion on Earth, but you can't take the ghetto from him. Then people complain when they are called thugs or punks.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I forgot The Reem and JDS was fighting on this card. The Reem has to implement a GSPesque type performance. He's wayyy too chinny. I'd like to see him get the W cuz it would mean he fought the perfect battle. Funny thing is...he almost ALWAYS gets wobbled somewhere along the line. 

I wonder if the winner tonight calls out Conor immediately with him dialing in via satellite in his Phantom Rolls Royce. He's upgraded to "$6 million baby!!!"


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pulling for nate, overeem and cowboy.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

LMAO re: Conor dialin from dat Phantom. Hahaha - so good.

KK looking good here.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The womans fights? Fk knows. Just threw down on the favourites.


A lot of fights are setup to guarantee the favorites lose.

Casinos and books wouldn't make money otherwise.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great fight so far.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Loving the extra curricular activities lol. Great fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Johnson should get some sort of punishment for his after the bell kicks.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Greatfight, good win.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

And that's called throwing a game plan out the window along with the fight. If MJ just stuck with the leg kicks he had it, but then he goes and brawls with a Diaz.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

JDS/Overeem should be a fun fight... I think Overeem gets it.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Johnson should get some sort of punishment for his after the bell kicks.


Nate had him in a kneebar the kicks were justified.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I have a £10 accumulator on
> 
> Miles Jury, Points
> RDA-Cerrone to go to distance
> ...


Because josh samman is a dumbass i lost my bigger bet, but i still have my diaz/cerrone double going


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Nate was trolling and they were baby kicks anyway. Leave it be.

Let's go JDS.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Nate had him in a kneebar the kicks were justified.


:laugh: there was nothing in that kneebar, Nate was just fooling around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Nate had him in a kneebar the kicks were justified.


There was literally no pressure ont he kneebar I could tell


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I sure hope this lasts a bit, i want a good fight. Been waiting for this one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Because josh samman is a dumbass i lost my bigger bet, but i still have my diaz/cerrone double going


CB killed a bunch of mine, need JDS and Cerrone just to break even now


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Slow methodical striking from overeem, interesting.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

JDS fighting like he is the one with a china chin, where is the guy who went to war with hunt.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah baby! Loved that fight, overeem fighting methodical and smart.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice punch but early stoppage JDS wasn't done.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I think JDS was too casual and non-chalant while getting up, and that threw the ref off and he called it...


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Nice punch but early stoppage JDS wasn't done.


Agreed, he was hurt but there was no reason to stop it there. He may as well have stopped it before any hammerfists rather than let him take 3 as he's getting to his feet.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Overeem winning decisively, but ridiculously early stoppage. That was in no way a knockout, it was clearly a knock down, powerful one, but JDS wasn't out at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> CB killed a bunch of mine, need JDS and Cerrone just to break even now


Yeah I was worried about that cb fight, and ihad the weirdest feeling overeem would win like this. Cmon cerrone please


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Can you imagine that fight when both were confident? JDS as champion, Overeem coming off the Lesner win... fight would be a glorious 2-3 mins of carnage.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

JDS came out with his chin up in the air, like he thought he was Ronda Rousey.

:confused05:

Why would you hand your chin to someone on a silver platter?

I don't get it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Can you imagine that fight when both were confident? JDS as champion, Overeem coming off the Lesner win... fight would be a glorious 2-3 mins of carnage.


Oh yeah for sure, up until very recently I would have taken JDS at all times, he's declined fast


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> JDS came out with his chin up in the air, like he thought he was Ronda Rousey.
> 
> :confused05:
> 
> ...


I asked Anderson the same thing.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Joabbuac said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine that fight when both were confident? JDS as champion, Overeem coming off the Lesner win... fight would be a glorious 2-3 mins of carnage.
> ...


Well overeem has improveda lot as well. He fights less wild and smarter, picking his shots. Every fight hes lost in the UFC he was dominating before going wild and getting clipped. He fixed that wild style and has looked amazing in his last couple fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Last UFC fight of the year this... been a good year.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not a chance...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

RDA is a ******* animal. I don't think Conor wants any part of that guy.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Early stoppage...RDA conned Herb Dean there, no punches were landing on the ground.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Kind of a weird stoppage. I think Cerrone was done but it was just weird to stop it after Dos Anjos missed a bunch of punches.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Herb Dean stops fights based on his severe mood swings.

Moreso than what is happening in the cage.

Its not that pretty, bro.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rygu said:


> RDA is a ******* animal. I don't think Conor wants any part of that guy.


I always thought that the 'instant LW titleshot' for Conor would only happen if Cerrone won as that'd be a huge fight to sell due to the smacktalk and also Cerrone is a relatively easy fight (considering the other options at LW). 

I'm pretty sure we won't see Conor fight RDA next.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Kind of a weird stoppage. I think Cerrone was done but it was just weird to stop it after Dos Anjos missed a bunch of punches.


Yeah... RDA lands all those punches, then Herb stops it when Cerrone starts blocking them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Herb dean is incredibly inconsistent with his stoppages, cerrone was blocking all those punches yet thats not intelligent defending? Either way I could see RDA looked on form early but mcgregor would KO RDA I think.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cerrone looked very thankful about the stoppage, though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Herb dean is incredibly inconsistent with his stoppages, cerrone was blocking all those punches yet thats not intelligent defending? .


The same guy who didn't stop Weidman-Rockhold in the 3rd? Yeah, somewhat inconsistent :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> The same guy who didn't stop Weidman-Rockhold in the 3rd? Yeah, somewhat inconsistent :laugh:


Yes 1 million punches to a bloody mounted weidman - no stoppage, blocked punches in turtle position for faber vs barao 2 and RDA vs cerrone 2 - STOP THE FIGHT


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Cerrone looked very thankful about the stoppage, though.


Yeah he wasn't really complaining. Looks like he knew he was beaten.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> RDA is a ******* animal. I don't think Conor wants any part of that guy.


Conor just got done KOing the #1 p4p fighter who hasnt lost in 10 years in 13 seconds, im sure he isnt worried.

With that said, cerrone was potentially a big money fight with thier history and what not, he might go with frankie now that cerrone didnt win as RDA wont sell as well.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Cerrone looked very thankful about the stoppage, though.


I think so too, id say RDA was on his way to a stoppage anyway, the weird stoppage takes away from RDA more than anything, he was robbed of a more emphatic finish.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll never understand why MMA fans would care about money the Fertittas will make.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> Conor just got done KOing the #1 p4p fighter who hasnt lost in 10 years in 13 seconds, im sure he isnt worried.
> 
> With that said, cerrone was potentially a big money fight with thier history and what not, he might go with frankie now that cerrone didnt win as RDA wont sell as well.


Aldo is way smaller, and has taken a serious beating in those 10 years. Completely different fighter from RDA.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RDA just called McGregor out during the post fight interview.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> RDA just called McGregor out during the post fight interview.


Everyone wants that Conor PPV payday lol. I don't blame him.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Did anyone notice how RDA looked completely different than he did before USADA testing went into effect?

"He was so much slower! His punches were so much weaker! His cardio was terrible!"

NOT.

Savor that pristine moment when RDA deniers run out of excuses.

Ahh. Lovely.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Herb Dean supposedly early stoppage looked rather very consistent if we consider the ton of shit he just took from the Weidman-Rockhold fight. Better an early than a second late one in just a week span.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I like how training with JBJ has influenced reems striking and kicking game, maybe its just me but he seemed to fight a lot like Jones.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Excellent game plan and coaching for RDA, hit Cowboy in the body, works every time. Knee to the liver, kick to the liver, toasted and done.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Id love to see Conor fight RDA just for the opportunity to see the first fighter to be champ in two divisions if he won.

IDK I dont think he could beat RDA though..


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

M.C said:


> Slow methodical striking from overeem, interesting.


I've been thinking that since his fight with Mir. Tonight was especially "methodical" tho.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

M.C said:


> Conor just got done KOing the #1 p4p fighter who hasnt lost in 10 years in 13 seconds, im sure he isnt worried.
> 
> With that said, cerrone was potentially a big money fight with thier history and what not, he might go with frankie now that cerrone didnt win as RDA wont sell as well.


Im not sure it wouldn't sell better actually, the first chance for a fighter to hold belts in two divisions is a good hook IMO.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> I like how training with JBJ has influenced reems striking and kicking game, maybe its just me but he seemed to fight a lot like Jones.


Interesting point. His offensive style has always been a bit similar. Knee stomps, kicks etc. But his defence was very similar to how Jones defends himself which is pretty interesting to note.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

systemdnb said:


> I've been thinking that since his fight with Mir. Tonight was especially "methodical" tho.


Yeah. He really impressed me tonight. His single fault was he got too wild and thus got hit and thus got KO'd. Now that he's taking his time and picking his shots intelligently, he's been doing very well. He is a very solid striker with big power, he doesn't need to bum rush to win and it's showing that. 



slapshot said:


> Im not sure it wouldn't sell better actually, the first chance for a fighter to hold belts in two divisions is a good hook IMO.


It's good, it just would have been bigger with Cerrone.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> RDA just called McGregor out during the post fight interview.


Of course he did. He will destroy McNugget and get the $$$. I did not think he would tool Cerrone like that. This guy is crazy good.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So I'm not public enemy number 1 around here for saying Overeem is a very technical striker? :laugh:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So Nate come out of semi-retirement or whatever he was doing to call out Conor. So we got RDA (who mentioned him in the interview after the fight, that's obviously what he has on his mind), Frankie, Cerrone, and now Diaz, mentioning Conor as much as they can. 

Everyone wants that red panty night.

Also, I might be a Karolina fan.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Hell yeah Overeem. I believe the first round was the least punches/kicks thrown in a UFC fight ever. Soooo stoked he got the W. 

RDA vs Cerrone was kinda bummer, but RDA looked like a total beast.

MJ vs Diaz, I did not see that coming.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

So i pulled DC on this one, called everything wrong )

Diaz boxing is great, but he has no chance against a better kicker, he leaves his legs opened to be battered. But man that boxing is highly entertaining if he can apply it.

Reem has improved a ton since switching camps, i still don't think he can win the title though as the king troll is much tougher. JDS is done.

And Cowboy bitched out when the stake where at the highest again, major disappointment. RDA is an animal, and clearly not taking any drugs like i and many others suspected.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty confident RDA would smash McGregor. Fight makes zero sense at this point in time anyway, Conor has to defend his belt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As I always say, I am all for people getting second chances after screwing up. Overeem reinvented himself. He is clearly off of any juice now, his physique is not even close to that when he entered UFC, but he improved his strategy at Jackson's to match the superb technique he always had. Dangerous combination for his opponents and he is a heavy contender now he relies on his new plan due to successive great results. Don't sleep on Overeem. He may very well get that belt.

I don't think JDS is over, though, I just think Overeem fought the perfect fight and gave him no chance exactly where he normally shines: standing.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Overeem`s body has changed for the better. Quicker,more movement and quite sure better cardio. 
He is fighting smart and could be serious problem for the whole division included Cain and Werdum.

Perhaps early stoppage,JDS was getting up from that last barrage.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I don't think JDS is over, though, I just think Overeem fought the perfect fight and gave him no chance exactly where he normally shines: standing.


It was pretty easy to fight that kind of fight when JDS is just standing there looking at him. JDS has none of the confidence he once had, fighting like a shell of him self... JDS might as well be over.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> It was pretty easy to fight that kind of fight when JDS is just standing there looking at him. JDS has none of the confidence he once had, fighting like a shell of him self... JDS might as well be over.


Agreed. Overreem didn't impress me much in this fight. He only won because JDS sucked and did nothing. I think a lot of guys in HW would kill overeem, including: Cain, Hunt, Arlovski, Miocic.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> It was pretty easy to fight that kind of fight when JDS is just standing there looking at him. JDS has none of the confidence he once had, fighting like a shell of him self... JDS might as well be over.


I tend to agree with this. When I said JDS is not over I meant in a sense he still can be competitive at the top, but yeah, he could be over in regard of claiming that title unless he completely reinvent himself. To be honest, if he fought like this against Werdum, I think Werdum wouldn't even need his Jiu Jitsu to win the fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I tend to agree with this. When I said JDS is not over I meant in a sense he still can be competitive at the top, but yeah, he could be over in regard of claiming that title unless he completely reinvent himself. To be honest, if he fought like this against Werdum, I think Werdum wouldn't even need his Jiu Jitsu to win the fight.


I think today's Werdum would be a big problem for Dos Santos anyways. Werdum's front push kicks would intercept Dos Santos straight boxing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RDA looked great and Cerrone looked very, very bad.

Junior needs to look at calling it a career, in his prime he'd have absolutely destroyed Overeem's glass jaw and last night, he didn't fight and when he finally had a chance to do something let Overeem walk off the cage and out of danger. He gave the fight to Overeem.

AND WILL PEOPLE PLEASE STOP WITH THE ******* SPINNING BACK KICKS?!?!?!?

Nate looked great and boxed Johnson up, needs to fight El Cucuy next.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

aerius said:


> And that's called throwing a game plan out the window along with the fight. If MJ just stuck with the leg kicks he had it, but then he goes and brawls with a Diaz.


SUGGESTION: We need individual threads for these big cards.

I don't think MJ threw it out the window. Diaz was checking many and he was moving out of range slipping quite a few....finding his range and hitting him with the very end of his very long punches. He wore MJ down and MJ couldn't throw kick after kick. 

I don't see a round Nate didn't win? What round did EVERY judge give to MJ? The first? I guess it was close but even bias aside I had Nate winning that round and figured many would have it that way also. 

As for the kneebar at the end I think it was Nate making fun of Johnson's weak end of round TD he landed and did nothing with. Trying to steal the round. Nate was sort of like ....alright I can go for some meaningless kneebar attempt does that score points? It was hilarious....I don't mind MJ kicking him.....but it was hilarious and pretty spot on in making fun of "the game" some fighters try to make out of a FIGHT. 

Nate Diaz just laid a whooping on the #5 LW as a 4 to 1 dog. Give the man some respect. UFC didn't even have him in the top 15. That is shameful. I don't think he beats THAT RDA we saw ever. May not ever hold the belt. But he is a top 10 LW EASILY and can give most anyone at LW a tough fight or beat them.....(Cerrone for instance he mopped the floor with)


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Pretty confident RDA would smash McGregor. Fight makes zero sense at this point in time anyway, Conor has to defend his belt.


It makes perfect sense from an entertainment standpoint. Watching McNugget get dominated would be highly entertaining.

I doubt Dana would let his cash cow get slaughtered though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

sucrets said:


> It makes perfect sense from an entertainment standpoint. Watching McNugget get dominated would be highly entertaining.
> 
> I doubt Dana would let his cash cow get slaughtered though.


Hating this 'entertainment' argument.

What makes sense is for Conor to defend hit title at LEAST twice to make up for all his talk, yes he's walked the talk so far but allowing him to take the belt with one punch and then move up in weight would be so wrong for me. That's just shallow on his and the UFC's part.

Cutting too much weight has been a concern in this sport, to see a fighter win a belt and then have his coach tell everyone 'I don't want him to make this weight again' really is concerning. Conor should not be allowed to fight at LW yet, it makes his entire run at FW irrelevant for me. If powers that be want him at LW, it should not be a title shot yet.

You have to realize that Conor is merely creating more hype and stock by calling out the LW division. It's win-win for him, if they let him go LW, the cut is less brutal. If they don't let him go... well he'll have to defend the belt like anyone else, he's still Champ.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Hating this 'entertainment' argument.
> 
> What makes sense is for Conor to defend hit title at LEAST twice to make up for all his talk, yes he's walked the talk so far but allowing him to take the belt with one punch and then move up in weight would be so wrong for me. That's just shallow on his and the UFC's part.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand. It's not an 'entertainment' argument. It's not an argument, period. It's simply an expression of my appetite for entertainment.

I agree with everything you said except the bolded part. It's not about allowing him or not. In fact, I doubt the UFC has that much power over him. 

If you are asking me what I think the *correct* approach would be as to the future of this guys it's this:

1. Defend title vs Frankie
2. If win, defend title vs Mendes
3. If win, defend title vs Aldo

Then, once and if won the aforementioned fights

1. Fight Nate
2. If win, fight Pettis
3. If win, fight Ferguson and/or Khabib(if healthy)
4. If win, fight RDA

However, the UFC is not a sport alone. It is a spectacle and a sport. A fusion of a sport with WWE type hype. So I doubt the route I outlined will be followed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't be the only one who hopes JDS hangs them up? I've got no interest in seeing him take more beatings.

JDS pre-Cain would have murdered Overeem in minutes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

sucrets said:


> I don't think you understand. It's not an 'entertainment' argument. It's not an argument, period. It's simply an expression of my appetite for entertainment.
> 
> I agree with everything you said except the bolded part. It's not about allowing him or not. In fact, I doubt the UFC has that much power over him.
> 
> ...


You missed out 5. If win, fight Cain Velasquez and Daniel Cormier in a handicap match.

So you want Conor to have to fight 2 guys he's already beat in a combined 3 rounds...and then have to fight Nate, Pettis and Ferguson/Khabib (which would probably be 3 of the best wins anyone's ever had to put together consecutively to get a title shot in most weight classes but certainly LW)....and if none of this happens the UFC is biased and unfair? :laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

sucrets said:


> I don't think you understand. It's not an 'entertainment' argument. It's not an argument, period. It's simply an expression of my appetite for entertainment.
> 
> I agree with everything you said except the bolded part. It's not about allowing him or not. In fact, I doubt the UFC has that much power over him.
> 
> ...


Well its not a sport IMO so what is it other than entertainment?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Killz said:


> I can't be the only one who hopes JDS hangs them up? I've got no interest in seeing him take more beatings.
> 
> JDS pre-Cain would have murdered Overeem in minutes.


I've been saying this for awhile, but JDS still has defenders that pretend that Cain didn't beat him into a lesser version of himself.

I don't know if it's a confidence thing or actual brain damage, but pre-Cain JDS was an animal. I think pre-Cain JDS even beats roided Overeem.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I've been saying this for awhile, but JDS still has defenders that pretend that Cain didn't beat him into a lesser version of himself.
> 
> I don't know if it's a confidence thing or actual brain damage, but pre-Cain JDS was an animal. I think pre-Cain JDS even beats roided Overeem.


Pre-Cain JDS vs Horsemeat Overeem would have been an AMAZING fight!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> Pre-Cain JDS vs Horsemeat Overeem would have been an AMAZING fight!


What about Pre-Cain JDS vs Non-sealevel Cain¿


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> What about Pre-Cain JDS vs Non-sealevel Cain¿


We saw that... it turned Pre-Cain JDS into Post-Cain JDS.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Pre-Cain JDS vs Horsemeat Overeem would have been an AMAZING fight!





Voiceless said:


> What about Pre-Cain JDS vs Non-sealevel Cain¿


Broke Fitch would beat them all regardless of size difference.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Broke Fitch would beat them all regardless of size difference.


Motivated BJ fought that guy to a draw raise01:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> We saw that... it turned Pre-Cain JDS into Post-Cain JDS.


No, that was sealevel-Cain, not non-sealevel Cain! Non-sealevel Cain can't go for more than a round as we've seen in Mexico!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I mentioned Sea Level Cain like 2 minutes after the fight, got like 5 laugh reps...then the next day saw like 400 Sherdog posts about it. Made me think "Wait didn't I make that up?....Did I?...Ehhhh...".


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Motivated BJ fought that guy to a draw raise01:


And 2nd Round Struve has wins over both of them too... but not pre-illness Brock


----------

